# Need Direction



## sandyf (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi All

I won't go into all of the gory details about my situation - it could take all day.

To cut to the chase... hubby is threatening to move out. If he does, where can I find info about how to deal with finances, etc. until we decide if we are actually going to get a divorce? I cannot afford all of the bills on my own, but I wouldn't want to continue using the joint checking account. Currently his paychecks are direct deposited.

Thanks for any advice anyone can give me on how to handle this.

Sandy


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

If possible you need to file a separation agreement in anticipation of the divorce, in the separation you can outline who pays for what and who is responsible for what until you decide to divorce or reconcile.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------

